# homier trim router



## grpabeard (Oct 11, 2020)

How to set depth and stop


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Owner's manual should tell you that.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. If the manual is unclear make sure you contact Customer Service for that particular tool for assistance. It's always a good first choice.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Welcome to the Router Forums.

This is how to adjust the bit cut depth.


----------

